# Rack trap



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

First time trying a rack trap, added a couple posts and wire mesh above a feeder yesterday. I’ll update later if I have any success.
If anyone has suggestions or improvements to this please share, as this is my first attempt!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Problem with wire is that if the antler is not ready to come off they might get bound up in the wire and trapped. Do you check it daily just in case? 
I’ve heard of using T-Posts and bungee cords the bungee cords have give so suppose to be effective


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

I agree don’t really like the idea of wire, rope or anything other than logs or limbs. I have seen the consequences and it was not pretty.


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Thanks for feedback, may try bungiee cords. The wire is pretty light gage and pliable.
I’ll still check daily since it’s in the backyard even if modified.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm trying Frisbee golf hole in the back yard.....tied the chains up some , hoping the big boy finds it..... just a smaller 6pt so far & doe's ...... no drops yet


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

You might want to try driving some railing spindles in the ground about 2 or 3 inches apart in a curve around the corn. Antlers knock against them with no chance of deer getting trapped.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Has anyone ever had good results with one of these ? I've seen people doing em for years but never heard of anyone actually having good results .

Just curious .


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

First time for me so I thought I would post. Hopefully others add their success or failures. I’ll update how it goes for me. Plenty of deer coming thru.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I had left over corn so decided what the heck..... was going to try it at the hunting property and the troff feeder but not sure the bucks really visited, by the time the raccoons cleaned it out nothing left for the deer..... went to timed autofeeders lately
Trying here in the city ..... might work with the chains and golf hole???


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I wanted to try something like this years ago and did a little reading on it and decided against it. From what I read if an antler is not ready and gets stuck It could get tore off and damage the pedicle hindering future growth.


----------



## Vinnyt (Feb 15, 2018)

DL07 said:


> I wanted to try something like this years ago and did a little reading on it and decided against it. From what I read if an antler is not ready and gets stuck It could get tore off and damage the pedicle hindering future growth.


Exactly what I was about to reply


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

Or here's a thought just go get some exercise by walking the property to find after nature does its job. The deer is good for next year and you will feel good too.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Lots of interesting comments here! Good discussions. Seems lots of differing opinions. That’s why I like this site so much.


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Agreed, I have a few properties I will walk and shed hunt, however the feeder in the backyard is only a few acres, so I have limited area for “hiking” looking for sheds. I just put it up and they don’t seem to mind it. Most of the decent bucks made it thru the season so far.
Here’s just a couple pics from the last 2 days.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Thank you Dennis I couldn’t have said it better.


----------

